# Seeking Auditing/Compliance Position



## melissamclawhorn (Aug 19, 2012)

Seeking a full time Medical Auditing or Physician Compliance Position in North Carolina.  Currently emplolyeed as an Administrative Support Supervisor for the UNC Wound Healing and Podiatry Clinic and the UNC Vascular Interventional Radiology Clinic.  

I am also available for consultant work in Vascular, Wound, and Podiary areas.  

My resume is posted for your review.


CPC-H Certified
Five Years of Hospital Based Outpatient Coding Experience
Eight Years of Outpatient Physician Coding
Eight Years of Outpatient Vascular Experience
Five Years of Outpatient Wound, Podiatry, and Vascular Interventional Radiology 
Eight years of Coding Experience
Five Years of Auditing/Compliance Expereince for large University Hospital


----------



## bhunsinger (Oct 4, 2012)

*Position in NC!*

HI Melissa, I would be happy to speak with you about the position you are looking for!  If interested please send me an email with a good time to reach you!

Thanks.

Amy Carmichael
acarmichael@itiselect.com
(919)459-4000


----------



## CherylMac2 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi, 
Did you apply for the Compliance Auditor position at WakeMed or the Compliance Review specialist position at WakeMed or Contact Amy! 

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------

